# Nikon D810 announced



## ruifo (Jun 26, 2014)

The Nikon D810 is now officially announced. The price of the camera in the USA is $3,296.95. Pre-order options are available now.

Nikon has officially unveiled the 36.3-megapixel Nikon D810 &#8211; price tag in the UK is £2699.99 (&#8364;3299) body only &#8211; which Nikon says offers &#8220;the highest image quality in Nikon&#8217;s history.&#8221; The release date for this Nikon D800 replacement will be 17 July 2014.

Nikon D810 Specs List: summary of key features

* New 36.3-MP FX-format sensor
* ISO range of 64&#8211;12800, extendable from 32&#8211;51200 ISO equivalent.
* Up to 7 fps burst rate: uncompromised full-resolution images at up to 5 fps. 15.3MP images at up to 7fps in DX crop mode
* EXPEED 4 Processing Engine
* Multi-CAM 3500FX 51-point AF system configurable in 9-point, 21-point, and 51-point coverage settings and sensitive down to -2 EV (ISO 100, 20 °C/68 °F)
* Group Area AF mode
Multi-area D-Movie: Full HD (1080p) movies in FX- and DX-format at 50p/60p. Access the full light sensitivity range, from ISO 64, while filming, and control shutter speed, aperture, and audio levels, too
* RAW Size S: delivers richly graded 12-bit uncompressed Nikon NEF files
* Picture Control 2.0: new Flat setting for maximum dynamic range; fine-adjust detail with Clarity.
* New shutter/mirror box architecture and electronic front-curtain features
* Colour-tune monitor: anti-reflective 8.0-cm (3.2-in.), 1229k-dot RGBW LCD monitor. Push the colour balance and brightness in any direction
* Live View split-screen zoom: check levelling and sharpness. Accessed via the camera&#8217;s &#8216;i&#8217; button
* Kevlar/carbon fibre-composite shutter unit with 52 ms shutter lag, standard life cycle rating of 200,000 releases, and a shutter speed of 1/8000 to 30secs, with flash synchronization at up to 1/250sec
* Unlimited continuous shooting: capture countless JPEGs
* EL-15a battery: lithium-ion rechargeable battery with a capacity of 1900 mAh (7.0V). Capture up to 1,200 still images on a single charge.
* Storage media: two card slots &#8211; one CF card slot for high-speed UDMA 7 cards, and one SD card slot for high-speed, high-capacity SDXC and UHS-I cards.
* Magnesium alloy body: weather and dust sealing
* Wired and wireless connection: supports Ethernet and wireless LAN. To connect, use the optional UT-1 Data * Transmitter together with the WT-5 Wireless Transmitter.




Nikon | News | Digital SLR camera D810

D810 HD-SLR | Digital SLR Camera from Nikon

http://cdn-4.nikon-cdn.com/en_INC/o...M/PDF/D810-D800-D800E_Comparison_Sheet_en.pdf


Nikon D810 leaks hours before the official announcement | Nikon Rumors

Nikon D810 official announcement | Nikon Rumors

Nikon D800/D800E vs. D810 specifications comparison | Nikon Rumors

New AR11 soft release button for the Nikon Df camera announced | Nikon Rumors

Nikon Capture NX-D will be available for free on July 15, 2014 | Nikon Rumors

Nikon D810 product and promo videos, hands-on reviews | Nikon Rumors

Nikon D810 now available for pre-order | Nikon Rumors


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 26, 2014)

You, and MSnowy were in perfect sync time wise, on posting this.


----------



## ruifo (Jun 26, 2014)

Indeed!



Here are some YT videos out there, as extra reference:


----------



## ruifo (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## ruifo (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## ruifo (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## ruifo (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## ruifo (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## ruifo (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## shadowlands (Jun 26, 2014)

7 frames per second in DX mode? Cool... that will work....


----------



## IByte (Jun 26, 2014)

Its 2 D800s in one! Oo


----------



## ruifo (Jun 26, 2014)

Nikon D810 Vs. Canon 5D Mark III Vs. D800 / E Specs Comparison | Camera News at Cameraegg


*Nikon D810 Vs. Canon 5D Mark III Vs. D800 / E Specs Comparison*

2014​Here is full specs comparison of new announced Nikon D810, and D800/E, Canon EOS 5D Mark III.


Feature*D810**5D Mark III**D800/E*Sensor Resolution*36.3 MP*22 MP*36.3 MP*Sensor TypeCMOSCMOSCMOSSensor Size35.9 x 24 mm36 x 24 mm35.9 x 24 mmSensor TypeFull FrameFull FrameFull FrameAA FilterNoYesD800: YesD800E: NoImage Size*7360 x 4912
*5760 x 3840*7360 x 4912*Image Processor*Expeed 4**Digic 5+*Expeed 3Viewfinder Type*Optical (tunnel)*Optical (pentaprism)Optical (pentaprism)Viewfinder Coverage100%100%100%Viewfinder Magnification0.7x*0.71x*0.7xStorage MediaSD/SDHC/SDXC, CompactFlashSD/SDHC/SDXC, CompactFlashSD/SDHC/SDXC, CompactFlashContinuous Shooting Speed5 FPS*6 FPS*4 FPSMax Shutter Speed1/8000 to 30 sec1/8000 to 30 sec1/8000 to 30 secRAW Size S*12-Bit Uncompressed*--Native ISO SensitivityISO 64-12,800*ISO 100-25,600*ISO 100-6,400Boosted ISO SensitivityISO 32, ISO 51,200*ISO 50, ISO 102,400*ISO 50, ISO 12,800-25,600Autofocus System51 points*61 points*51 pointsVideo Output*H.264, MPEG-4*H.264*H.264, MPEG-4*Video Maximum Resolution*1920 x 1080 (60p, 50p, 30p, 25p, 24p)*1920 x 1080 (29.97, 25, 23.976 fps)1920 x 1080 (30, 25, 24 fps)LCD Size3.2&#8243; Fixed TFT-LCD3.2&#8243; Fixed TFT-LCD3.2&#8243; Fixed TFT-LCDLCD Resolution*1,229,000 dots*1,040,000 dots921,000 dotsExposure Compensation±5 (at 1/3 EV, 1/2 EV, 1 EV steps)±5 EV (at 1/3 EV, 1/2 EV steps)±5 (at 1/3 EV, 1/2 EV, 1 EV steps)AE Bracketing±5 (2, 3, 5, 7 frames at 1/3 EV, 2/3 EV, 1 EV steps)±3 (2, 3, 5, 7 frames at 1/3 EV, 1/2 EV steps)(2, 3, 5, 7 frames at 1/3 EV, 1/2 EV, 2/3 EV, 1 EV steps)WB Bracketing*Yes**Yes**Yes*Timelapse recording*Yes*Optional*Yes*GPSOptionalOptionalOptionalBuilt-in Wi-FiNoNoNoBuilt-in Flash*Yes*No*Yes*BatteryEN-EL15LP-E6EN-EL15Battery Life*1,200 shots (CIPA)*950 shots (CIPA)900 shots (CIPA)USB Version*3.0*2.0*3.0*Dimensions146 x 123 x 82 mm152 x 116 x 76 mm146 x 123 x 82 mmWeight*880g*950g900gMSRP Price*$3,297*Amazon
B&H
Adorama*$3,399*Amazon
B&H
Adorama*$2,997*Amazon
B&H
Adorama
For more detail of Nikon D810 Vs. Nikon D800E, you can read this pdf.


----------



## KmH (Jun 26, 2014)

ruifo said:


> * Kevlar/carbon fibre-composite shutter unit with 52 ms shutter lag, standard life cycle rating of 200,000 releases,


Wow!
That's 1/3 less than what it used to be for Nikon pro grade cameras - 300,000 releases.


----------



## molested_cow (Jun 26, 2014)

shadowlands said:


> 7 frames per second in DX mode? Cool... that will work....




And that's already more than D700's 12mp! Very nice!

Ok you know what, now this is perhaps the D700 replacement + MORE!

The great thing about the D700 is the overall performance. It's an all-rounded camera, not extreme in any sense, but does very well in everything. Now that the D810 has improved its FPS at DX( not sure if this is already around in the D800), and that you can take RAW in S resolution, making it easier for people who aren't crazy about 36mp, plus all the new video, much better sensor, dynamic range, processor etc. Damn I've changed my mind! Now just need to wait one more year for the price to drop into the $2k range and may be I will suddenly betray my D700.


----------



## TheLost (Jun 26, 2014)

I will pre-order one with my LCS (local camera store) when they open this morning...  however, i don't have that 'giddy-new-gear-excitement' i normally get spending large amounts of money on toy's.

There are a lot of NEW things in this camera that could go wrong..  Shutter, Sensor... etc.  Lets hope Nikon has a solid release with this one (much like the D7100).


----------



## TheLost (Jun 26, 2014)

KmH said:


> ruifo said:
> 
> 
> > * Kevlar/carbon fibre-composite shutter unit with 52 ms shutter lag, standard life cycle rating of 200,000 releases,
> ...



It's the same reason Apple makes the iPhones so slippery...  you want your product to break to force an upgrade path.  The longer the shutter lasts.. the lower long term sales are.   Make it fail sooner, and you kill the used market (how many D700's are still floating around??! everybody buying a used camera isn't buying a new one!).


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 26, 2014)

All I can tell you is that viewfinder better be pretty nice, or oh brother they will be hearing about it from Derrel.. lol


----------



## tirediron (Jun 26, 2014)

KmH said:


> ruifo said:
> 
> 
> > * Kevlar/carbon fibre-composite shutter unit with 52 ms shutter lag, standard life cycle rating of 200,000 releases,
> ...


But up significantly from the 150,000 of the D700


----------



## ruifo (Jun 26, 2014)

And way more that my D5200's 50,000 releases...
For those like me planning to move from DX to FX, the D810 is a very solid option.
I'm glad I waited for the rumors. I just miss the inbuilt GPS, but that's really minor.


----------



## ruifo (Jun 26, 2014)

Some shots with it:


Nikon D810 sample images | Nikon Rumors
http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Nikon-Pr...0.html#!/media:image:D810_sample-photo_01.jpg
http://www.nikon-image.com/products/camera/slr/digital/d810/sample01.htm


----------



## zutty (Jun 26, 2014)

I just pre-ordered one from B&H. And seeing it's less than 30 days since I got the D800, I'll be returning it. Seems like an amazing unit! Does anyone know if my Nikon battery grip for the D800 will work on the 810? B&W couldn't tell me.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 26, 2014)

I thought the new Highlight tone priority light metering was **the**biggest feature upgrade. Still, I see they tried to "out specification-sheet" Canon;'s 5D Mark III, which is sort of the other gorilla in the room at $3,200. There are some dubious new decisions too, like moving the metering selection mode button AND moving the bracketing button to the left side of the front of the body...two totally "WTF?" moves, or a Hogan calls them, "Moving the cheese." The biggest question I have is about sRAW: Hogan said earlier it would NOT be 12-bit, but only 11-bit, and he seriously dinged the Sony A7 and A7r' raw for being 11-bit--he said it caused VISIBLE artifacting in images, really, actually visible artifacting...I want to hear more about the sRAW's fine details; he says it's, "Not raw," which I think by that he means the data is being "cooked" a bit. But...then again, he wants a camera to *collect optimum data*, to use his words, and I think a lot of shooters want to shoot smaller-than-36MP RAW files to 1) save space 2)increase buffer or frame rate and 3) just to have the easy white balance and tone curve lattitue for post-processing away mistakes and oooopsie! situations. I do not think the majority of wedding album shots seen at 4x6 inches need to be made at 36 megapixels. Neither do headshots. My gawd, 24MP is MORE detail than I want to see on many peoples' faces!

The new 5 frames per second is a nice speed bump, and will probably allow people to get whatever they need in CL (continuous Low) and CH (Cont. High) set to tailor the cam to their needs. I think the ONE THING a camera like this needs is what the pro Nikons offer: full-field, 5:4 capture AKA 8x10 enlargement proportion; and also 1.5x or APS-C also formerly called High-Speed Crop Mode in Nikon-speak. Why the 5:4 aspect? Because it's actually a better aspect ratio for taking tall portraits, and headshots, and so on, and it's more of a full-page magazine aspect ratio than 3:2 is. Hell, with as many damned pixels as this thing has, I think it's also a blunder not to offer a 4:3 aspect ratio, which looks GORGEOUS on computer screens. It's all "done in software", so to speak...it's not like they need to do all that much except not read bunches of pixels around the perimeter. It's a PITA to have to crop like 500 frames when the camera could do it, and you could actually COMPOSE for the framing you want in camera, like a real old-school photographer might do.

Anyway, looks like a nicely-spec'd camera. I sure would not mind owning one of these.


----------



## zutty (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't know if I would have upgraded if I couldn't have returned the D800 for full refund. But seeing as I could I figured it was worth it to just pay the difference...What would y'all do?


----------



## ruifo (Jun 26, 2014)

I think it should be tempting to upgrade from the D800/E, but not essential at all.
On the other hand, upgrading from the D610 or from the DX bodies, yes, this is the way to go.


----------



## zutty (Jun 26, 2014)

Derrell...Will the 810 be able to do regular RAW files in addition to sRAW?


----------



## greybeard (Jun 26, 2014)

here are the file specs


NEF (RAW): 12 or 14 bit, lossless compressed, compressed or uncompressed; small size available (12-bit uncompressed only)
TIFF (RGB)
JPEG: JPEG-Baseline compliant with fine (approx. 1:4), normal (approx. 1:8) or basic (approx. 1:16) compression (Size priority); Optimal quality compression available
NEF (RAW)+JPEG: Single photograph recorded in both NEF (RAW) and JPEG formats

full specs at this link
Nikon | Imaging Products | Nikon D810

I feel a GAS attack coming on :/


----------



## DevC (Jun 26, 2014)

I may be saving up for one of these.

Would be a great upgrade to my d90.


----------



## ruifo (Jun 26, 2014)

zutty said:


> Derrell...Will the 810 be able to do regular RAW files in addition to sRAW?




Yes, of course.


----------



## ruifo (Jun 26, 2014)

Canon users' discussion about the D810:

Go for 14min 18sec
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGO0KU36XAw#t=14m18s


----------



## Derrel (Jun 26, 2014)

MY GAWD, TONY, Tony,Tony read press release. You're making some ignorant statements. Does he NOT understand WHY 36 megapixels worth of data can not be translated to 4k video? Maybe he ought to go over to Thom Hogan's site and brush up on the actual details, and THEN tape his show...

Wow, just sooo much blatant misinformation and misunderstanding and inaccurate statements in the first 18 minutes, I stopped watching it...

D810 Announcement Followup | byThom | Thom Hogan

He and his lovely wife do a major hatchet job on the D810. Utterly totall BS grde infor though...just WRONG information and dumb opinions not based on the acual product specifications and improvements/changes. 

D810 Announcement Followup | byThom | Thom Hogan

Good Gawd...the segment on the D810 is utterly laughably badly done.


----------



## ruifo (Jun 26, 2014)

That's what I noticed as well, Darrel.
Simple amateur mistakes... Too bad...


----------



## hamlet (Jun 26, 2014)

They say that Sony makes their sensors, why is that?


----------



## ruifo (Jun 26, 2014)

The initial DPreview.com first impressions review of the Nikon D810:

Digital Photography Review


----------



## ruifo (Jun 26, 2014)

hamlet said:


> They say that Sony makes their sensors, why is that?




It is a business partnership already lasting several years.


----------



## bigal1000 (Jun 27, 2014)

Not interested.


----------



## hamlet (Jun 27, 2014)

ruifo said:


> hamlet said:
> 
> 
> > They say that Sony makes their sensors, why is that?
> ...



I'm not basing this on any facts, just to me it is just strange to depend on your competition who is able to undermine you.


----------



## ruifo (Jun 27, 2014)

See this, from AUg/2012:
Confirmed: the sensor inside the Nikon D800 is made by Sony | Nikon Rumors


----------



## TheLost (Jun 27, 2014)

hamlet said:


> ruifo said:
> 
> 
> > hamlet said:
> ...



Apple and Samsung keep suing the pants off each other.. 
Apple Inc. v. Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

Yet Samsung makes a few critical parts of Apples products..
Samsung confirmed to be manufacturer of Apple's new A7 chip in iPhone 5s

It's all about the money...  Nikon and Sony are no different.


----------



## ruifo (Jun 27, 2014)

Nissan and Renault as well, in car industry.
They even have the same CEO.


----------



## ruifo (Jun 27, 2014)

Another video, comparing the noise of the shutter between the D800/E and the D810:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ge8txezCVoM#t=14


----------



## ruifo (Jun 27, 2014)

[h=1]Nikon D810 vs Nikon D800/E[/h]


----------



## ruifo (Jun 27, 2014)

[h=1]Nikon D810 vs Canon 5D MIII[/h]


----------



## runnah (Jun 27, 2014)

ruifo said:


> [h=1]Nikon D810 vs Canon 5D MIII[/h] YouTube Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaDYqIeXpWk



What a pointless couple of videos. I don't want to see spec comparisons, I wants to see results.


----------



## ruifo (Jun 27, 2014)

Still too soon...
We have to wait for the actual realease and subsequent tests...


----------



## thereyougo! (Jun 28, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I thought the new Highlight tone priority light metering was **the**biggest feature upgrade. Still, I see they tried to "out specification-sheet" Canon;'s 5D Mark III, which is sort of the other gorilla in the room at $3,200. There are some dubious new decisions too, like moving the metering selection mode button AND moving the bracketing button to the left side of the front of the body...two totally "WTF?" moves, or a Hogan calls them, "Moving the cheese." The biggest question I have is about sRAW: Hogan said earlier it would NOT be 12-bit, but only 11-bit, and he seriously dinged the Sony A7 and A7r' raw for being 11-bit--he said it caused VISIBLE artifacting in images, really, actually visible artifacting...I want to hear more about the sRAW's fine details; he says it's, "Not raw," which I think by that he means the data is being "cooked" a bit. But...then again, he wants a camera to *collect optimum data*, to use his words, and I think a lot of shooters want to shoot smaller-than-36MP RAW files to 1) save space 2)increase buffer or frame rate and 3) just to have the easy white balance and tone curve lattitue for post-processing away mistakes and oooopsie! situations. I do not think the majority of wedding album shots seen at 4x6 inches need to be made at 36 megapixels. Neither do headshots. My gawd, 24MP is MORE detail than I want to see on many peoples' faces!
> 
> The new 5 frames per second is a nice speed bump, and will probably allow people to get whatever they need in CL (continuous Low) and CH (Cont. High) set to tailor the cam to their needs. I think the ONE THING a camera like this needs is what the pro Nikons offer: full-field, 5:4 capture AKA 8x10 enlargement proportion; and also 1.5x or APS-C also formerly called High-Speed Crop Mode in Nikon-speak. Why the 5:4 aspect? Because it's actually a better aspect ratio for taking tall portraits, and headshots, and so on, and it's more of a full-page magazine aspect ratio than 3:2 is. Hell, with as many damned pixels as this thing has, I think it's also a blunder not to offer a 4:3 aspect ratio, which looks GORGEOUS on computer screens. It's all "done in software", so to speak...it's not like they need to do all that much except not read bunches of pixels around the perimeter. It's a PITA to have to crop like 500 frames when the camera could do it, and you could actually COMPOSE for the framing you want in camera, like a real old-school photographer might do.
> 
> Anyway, looks like a nicely-spec'd camera. I sure would not mind owning one of these.



I'm with you on the 4:3 thing.  It adds depth and I regularly crop to it in post.  If Nikon truly want to challenge medium format, they need to bring in the 4:3 framing.


----------



## matthewo (Jun 28, 2014)

If the d800e will still bring ok money used I may upgrade in 6-12 months when you start to see them for sale used.

I agree the highlight metering caught my eye the most out of everything.  The group area af is also a nice plus as well as the newer shutter window.  There are a lot of small upgrades on paper, but until a lot of people start messing with them I am unsure.  That 64 iso is also very interesting.

Personally being a d800 lover, I feel this camera is going to be spectacular and a steal at the same price as the d800e was.  Except that's going to really kill my d800e resell value


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 28, 2014)

matthewo said:


> If the d800e will still bring ok money used I may upgrade in 6-12 months when you start to see them for sale used.
> 
> I agree the highlight metering caught my eye the most out of everything.  The group area af is also a nice plus as well as the newer shutter window.  There are a lot of small upgrades on paper, but until a lot of people start messing with them I am unsure.  That 64 iso is also very interesting.
> 
> Personally being a d800 lover, I feel this camera is going to be spectacular and a steal at the same price as the d800e was.  Except that's going to really kill my d800e resell value


Did you see the buffer specs yet? Nasim at photography life did a chart and it is nearly double the d800..  with the improvement in speed 6fps native in dx and 1.2x looks like a killer everything camera...  perhaps it will pave the way for a dx version to finally replace the d300, lol..


----------



## ruifo (Jun 29, 2014)

Another video from Tony (much better):


----------



## Aloicious (Jun 30, 2014)

wow, the more stuff I watch from Tony the more I see how chocked full of opinion and misinformation rather than fact his stuff is. he's turning into a ken Rockwell, or perhaps he just needs to do better fact checking before making statements...I stopped after a few minutes

for example, the D810 is NOT using the same sensor as the A7R, 
The high ISO gain is not for JPEG ONLY...doesn't seem like he understands how an image processor functions, or maybe he's just trying to explain it poorly.
they didn't 'introduce' 51 AF points, they've had 51 AF points for several generations of bodies.

just a couple examples. I couldn't finish watching 32 mins of sporadic erroneous info.


----------



## ruifo (Jul 6, 2014)

Derrel brought some interesting data in another thread.
Bringing here to share, in case you're not following the two of them.


Source:
http://www.dslrbodies.com/newsviews/additional-d810-data.html



*Additional D810 Data*


My Japanese reading skills are a bit rusty, but a few questions I&#8217;ve been asked about the D810 can now be answered, I think.
Size for the sRaw 12-bit file is 27.9MB, while the 12-bit Compressed NEF file size is 29.2MB. As I wrote before: you&#8217;re not really saving anything with sRaw, and you&#8217;re getting a pre-cooked file that has white balance information already used, plus color information is compromised. This is all the same as with the D4s. It&#8217;s a feature that really doesn&#8217;t give you anything. Moreover, it chews up some of the buffer, too. 
*
About the buffer, it appears that JPEGs now are upped to a 100 image buffer no matter what size you&#8217;re shooting (JPEG Fine Large was previously limited to less than that on the D800/D800E). 14-bit Uncompressed NEF nets you 23 images in the buffer, with various options getting you up to 58 images (12-bit Compressed NEF). sRaw limits the buffer to 18 images ;~). *
*
Shooting DX, the raw buffer sizes actually get very interesting: 46 for 14-bit Uncompressed, but as much as a 100 for the 12-bit options (sRaw is still only 23 ;~). So with the MB-D12 we&#8217;re talking about 6 to 14 second bursts at 7 fps. All these numbers I&#8217;m quoting are with state of the art CompactFlash cards, by the way (SanDisk Extreme Pro). *

Other interesting tidbits are that with an EN-EL18a in the MB-D12 and an EN-EL15 in the camera, the CIPA shot rating goes to 3270, a nice boost that&#8217;ll keep you shooting all day.

Nikon appears to be claiming bigger electron well saturation levels for the new sensor, though strangely, their sample photos have one heck of a lot of highlight blowouts ;~). 

I was also asked about the electronic shutter and whether it was Live View only or also functioned with MUP (mirror up). I don&#8217;t fully trust my Japanese skills here, but my first pass read is that it works with MUP as well as Live View.


Jun 27, 2014, 1:12 PM


----------



## ruifo (Jul 7, 2014)

PDF brochure:
http://www.nikon-asia.com/tmp/Asia/...173574799/542011102/4196861409/3000984161.pdf


----------



## ruifo (Jul 7, 2014)

D810 live view review:
D810 hands on live view performance!: Nikon FX SLR (DF, D1-D4, D600-D800) Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review




Dear all,


I've had the opportunity to play around with a D810 pre production model today and would like to share some thoughts with you.


First thing you'll notice is the better feel in your hands as the grip is much more ergonomic than on the D800(E). Very nice, Nikon!
Next is the shutter sound. Wow! Big improvement over the D800(E). The shutter is really much more quiet and the camera shakes less when you switch into live view. Sounds really great!


My main focus was the live view performance and how it compares to the crappy live view of the D800(E).
First impression was good. The live view is now tack sharp on the completely new display. Killer! No more interlacing in 100% view. Big improvement if you use manual focus lenses.
However.... live view performance in low light is not improved at all. My impression is that you see even more color noise in dark parts of the image when you use live view in low light conditions.
Here Canon is still king (unfortunately)


What I noticed additionally is a different display of the virtual horizon.
The histogram that you get with the button of the curser while reviewing your shot is now white instead of yellow.


Split screen is a really cool feature for landscape photographers. Unfortunately you can only select two points on a horizontal line to be displayed magnified side by side on the display. If you shoot in portrait orientation this helps a lot as you can can focus on the foreground and background at the same time. Killer feature for work with tilt-shift lenses. But when you shoot in horizontal you can only select points to compare on a horizontal line which makes it useless for optimization of sharpness from front to back. Don't know what Nikon thought about wen the developed this feature...


Beside the improved AF there are many small changes and/or improvements. Let's see what the sensor delivers in terms of ISO performance.


Cheers
Achim


Achim Sieger FINE ART Landscape & Nature PHOTOGRAPHY


----------



## julianliu (Jul 7, 2014)

ruifo said:


> PDF brochure: http://www.nikon-asia.com/tmp/Asia/2419865273/3760176746/2586568015/286546384/152549275/173574799/542011102/4196861409/3000984161.pdf



Ruifo, look like you are very interested in d810, same here. Wonder have you preordered it?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 7, 2014)

I think moving the spot/matrix/center-weighted metering switch to the back of the top panels' rear edge, concentric with the combined AE-L AF-L button is actually a GOOD thing. It means the metering pattern switch is now directly in the line of the user's vision, and not hidden off on the side of the pentaprism. As a person who seldom changes metering modes, I'm really totally in favor of this new control location, because more times that I care to admit, when I've changed metering mode, I'll tend to forget that I have done that. So, being forced to see that switch every time I look at the back would really be helpful as a reminder.


----------



## ruifo (Jul 7, 2014)

julianliu said:


> ruifo said:
> 
> 
> > PDF brochure: http://www.nikon-asia.com/tmp/Asia/...173574799/542011102/4196861409/3000984161.pdf
> ...




Hi there.
I am interested, but I have not pre ordered yet.
Will do so soon, in the next couple of months.


----------



## fotofinish (Jul 9, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I think moving the spot/matrix/center-weighted metering switch to the back of the top panels' rear edge, concentric with the combined AE-L AF-L button is actually a GOOD thing. It means the metering pattern switch is now directly in the line of the user's vision, and not hidden off on the side of the pentaprism. As a person who seldom changes metering modes, I'm really totally in favor of this new control location, because more times that I care to admit, when I've changed metering mode, I'll tend to forget that I have done that. So, being forced to see that switch every time I look at the back would really be helpful as a reminder.



This location "....concentric with the combined AE-L AF-L button ...." is where the metering mode is on the D800/E - is it not? They moved it to the cluster of buttons above the drive mode dial on the top of the left hand-side of the D810.


----------



## Iloper (Jul 10, 2014)

I Hope in 2 years we are not talking about the d820...


----------



## ruifo (Jul 14, 2014)

D810 manual available for download:
http://download3.nikonimglib.com/archive1/Uslma00vmWju01F4NIw08vXsPQ61/D810FM_DL(En)01.pdf


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 15, 2014)

Iloper said:


> I Hope in 2 years we are not talking about the d820...


Why wouldnt we ?


----------



## Iloper (Jul 15, 2014)

Solarflare said:


> Iloper said:
> 
> 
> > I Hope in 2 years we are not talking about the d820...
> ...


D900? a real new model?


----------



## Aloicious (Jul 15, 2014)

Iloper said:


> Solarflare said:
> 
> 
> > Iloper said:
> ...



normally Nikon does a full new model every 4 years with a refresher in between (i.e. D3->D3s->D4->D4s)

the D800 is a new line so it remains to be seen if it'll be a refresher or a new model in the same line in a couple years. but it'll be something regardless of what the naming moniker might be. I believe the next D8xx line model will probably be the one I upgrade to. I really like the d810's improvements, but I don't see it as a major increase over my already fantastic 800e, at least not enough to warrant a change.


----------



## Iloper (Jul 15, 2014)

Aloicious said:


> Iloper said:
> 
> 
> > Solarflare said:
> ...


The pros i Know wont make the change...


----------



## julianliu (Jul 17, 2014)

My camera and lens are on the way &#128515;


----------



## Aloicious (Jul 17, 2014)

let us know how you like it!


----------



## cowleystjames (Jul 17, 2014)

T4 cameras, phoned me today to tell me my cameras in, that's the good news. The bad news is, I was in terminal 5 Heathrow, waiting to fly out to the USA! Damn, it'll have to wait in the shop for me.....


----------



## zutty (Jul 17, 2014)

My D810 is being delivered this Monday 7/21


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jul 18, 2014)

Somehow I prefer the images produced by the D800e. Anyone feels the same?


----------



## ruifo (Jul 18, 2014)

Let's wait for full reviews of the D810 this or next week.
They will much probably start to pop up now.


----------



## ruifo (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## ruifo (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## ruifo (Jul 23, 2014)

Buffer test!!
Pretty good.


----------



## ruifo (Jul 24, 2014)

Nikon's D810 Beats Out Its Predecessors to Become DxOMark's Top Sensor


http://www.dxomark.com/Cameras/Comp...s-Nikon-D800-versus-Nikon-D800E___963_792_814


http://nikonrumors.com/2014/07/24/nikon-d810-sensor-new-dxomark-leader.aspx/


----------



## chuasam (Jul 25, 2014)

molested_cow said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> > 7 frames per second in DX mode? Cool... that will work....
> ...



I have a d700 with about 156k shutter count. Yes it has been quite heavily used. I have a D810 on the way. SRaw looks good on paper but Thom Hogan doesn't seem to think so. I was sold on the ISO 32 and the no OLPF 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ruifo (Jul 29, 2014)

An interesting review:

Nikon D810 review: vs D800E: to upgrade, or not? ? Ming Thein | Photographer


----------



## ruifo (Jul 31, 2014)

Adobe Lightroom 5.6 released with Nikon D810 support | Nikon Rumors


Adobe released Lightroom 5.6 with support for the Nikon D810 camera, 1 Nikkor VR 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 and Tamron 28-300mm f/3.5-6.3 Di VC PZD A010N lenses.
&#8594; Adobe Lightroom 5.6 download links: Win | Mac.
Adobe Camera Raw 8.6 and DNG Converter 8.6 were also released.
&#8594; Adobe DNG Converter 8.6 download links: Win | Mac.


Read more on NikonRumors.com: Adobe Lightroom 5.6 released with Nikon D810 support | Nikon Rumors


----------



## ruifo (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## ruifo (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## ruifo (Aug 2, 2014)

D810 sample pictures tested, with all details in full resolution:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ralfs-foto-bude/sets/72157645767539396/


----------



## ruifo (Aug 4, 2014)

One more from Tony:


*Nikon D810 Review (vs 5D Mark III): Landscapes, portraits, sports, studio & night photography*








0:00 Introduction
2:40 Handheld Landscapes
4:30 Tripod Landscapes
6:00 Portraits
6:48 Face Metering
10:40 Sports/Action
12:07 Studio/Commercial
14:46 Night Photography
16:31 Summary


----------



## ruifo (Aug 4, 2014)

Tony (a famous Canon user) ends up the video comparison above (between the 5D III & D810) with this:


*Nikon D810
The Greatest
Camera
Ever Made*


On his tests, the D810 beat the 5D III almost all the way through...


----------



## Derrel (Aug 4, 2014)

Kinda' singing a wayyyyy different tune than they were in the first video. This "minor update" has some amazing improvements of the 5D-III they are shooting now. The night-time shadow noise problem Canon has had forever is still there, whereas the sensor technology in the D810 is nothing short of AMAZING in terms of both almost no noise, but also in  shadow recovery capabilities. Nikon had better autofocusing. Better exposure metering and adjusting on the fly. Better color. Bigger, more-detailed images. Quieter shutter. Built-in flash and, as they neglected to mention, along with the flash, a built-in remote flash triggering method. All in all a pretty significant "minor update" I would say.

The Canon's sole win? It has a built-in "rating button:, so you can rate images you shoot based on what you see on a 3.3-inch screen, and decide, you know, based on that, what the "best shots are". lol. Pretty humorous, rating your images on the LCD screen and f*****g around during valuable shooting time and pausing to "rate your work" when you ought to be paying attention to actually capturing your subject matter, but, hey, whatever. The Canon wins on the rating button! Yipppeeee!!!!


----------



## ruifo (Aug 5, 2014)

Derrel, look at this comment to Tony's YT video, and its reply:


*BOVINE97*
5-Aug-2014
You forgot one thing....did you switch???    I think Canon and Nikon users both look at the other one wondering "what if".  I have the D600 and am eyeing the D810.  This is helpful.  FYI, there should be a lot more testing done for sports/wildlife though (i.e. left to right, something getting in front of subject, etc.).  Both cameras offer settings for how long the camera holds the subject should something pass in front.  The D810 has a new Group Area mode which is supposed to be great.&#65279;

​*Tony Northrup *+BOVINE97 
5-Aug-2014
Yeah, we're switching. I should have given a more clear answer in the video, but that's what the "Which camera will you pick up for landscapes, portraits, etc." was. We'll probably keep the Canons around for a bit, but we both are going to be reaching for the Nikon.&#65279;

​


​*NicolSD*
4-Aug-2014
Will you be switching to Nikon?&#65279;


​*Tony Northrup *+NicolSD 
4-Aug-2014
Yeah, totally. I'm sure we'll keep the Canons around until we get some more specialized Nikon lenses, but neither of us want to pick up a Canon after using the D810.&#65279;





​


----------



## Derrel (Aug 5, 2014)

"*...neither of us want to pick up a Canon after using the D810.*"


----------



## runnah (Aug 5, 2014)

Derrel said:


> "...neither of us want to pick up a Canon after using the D810."



What if you were pinned down by several dozen canons? What then? What then?!?!


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 15, 2014)

Nikon D810 SD CF Card Speed Tests - Fastest memory cards for D810 -  Camera Memory Speed Comparison & Performance tests for SD and CF cards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruifo (Sep 15, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> Nikon D810 SD CF Card Speed Tests - Fastest memory cards for D810 -  Camera Memory Speed Comparison & Performance tests for SD and CF cards



Interesting analysis.

There is no 64+GB on the list. Does that mean the 32GB CF/SD cards are usaly faster, againt the 64+GB CF/SD cards?

I am using a 32GB SD and a 64GB CF on the D810, both by Scandisk, and no complains at all so far.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hmm honestly I'm not sure....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

